# Is racism ever justified?



## Doc Cassidy (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm not talking about hood wearing nazis or anything like that, that's a hateful type of racism. I'm talking about more of a common sense kind. For instance let's say that you were mugged by a black so now just to be on the safe side you simply avoid them whenever possible like moving to the other side of the street or refusing to hire one. That's not hatred because it's rooted in self preservation and seems perfectly justified to me. 

What do you think? Is it sometimes perfectly understandable to be racist?


----------



## SelmaHendersen (Jan 28, 2019)

The kind of 'racism' you describe doesn't even exist.  I would just call it tribalism, and say that it's completely normal and justified.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 28, 2019)

SelmaHendersen said:


> The kind of racism you describe doesn't even exist.  I would just call it tribalism, and say that it's completely normal and justified.


It depends on your definition of racism. Some would say that smirking while white is racist.


----------



## SweetDee (Jan 28, 2019)

Be as racist as you want.  Just don't hurt anyone who isn't a direct threat to you or your loved ones.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 28, 2019)

Anyone who thinks any race is better than another is dumb


----------



## SelmaHendersen (Jan 28, 2019)

CatParty said:


> Anyone who thinks any race is better than another is dumb



Yeah guys, didn't you get the memo that all races and cultures are equal?  No but in earnest, you are wrong here, though I shall argue no further.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jan 28, 2019)

CatParty said:


> Anyone who thinks any race is better than another is dumb


I'm not suggesting that some races are better just that some are worse. imho it makes absolute sense to be terrified of the horrific violence the blacks inflict upon the world!


----------



## Richardo Retardo (Jan 28, 2019)

CatParty said:


> Anyone who thinks any race is better than another is dumb


It really depends on how you define "better". If you're using it as something that would make a White man inherently better than a Black mean, sure, that's dumb, but, to deny the averages and trends that are easily visible to any unbiased person is at least equally dumb.


Doc Cassidy said:


> I'm not suggesting that some races are better just that some are worse.


The statement "some races are better than others"  is semantically identical to the statement "some races are worse than others". You can't say one without saying the other.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jan 28, 2019)

Richardo Retardo said:


> You can't say one without saying the other.


Yes I can dumbass I just fucking did it!!


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 28, 2019)

SelmaHendersen said:


> Yeah guys, didn't you get the memo that all races and cultures are equal?  No but in earnest, you are wrong here, though I shall argue no further.


Race and culture are different things. Race generally doesn't make a big difference in daily life, it's culture that primarily defines how people behave.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Jan 28, 2019)

it's only justified towards small dog races and their owners. due to bad socialization both display and the levels of noise they emit.


----------



## GreenJacket (Jan 28, 2019)

Racism is when you have communities naturally segregated by ethnicity.


Spoiler



And that's a good thing.


----------



## SelmaHendersen (Jan 28, 2019)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Race and culture are different things. Race generally doesn't make a big difference in daily life, it's culture that primarily defines how people behave.



And from where do you think culture comes?  Does it just fall out of the sky?  Is it a coincidence that whites created western culture?  Biology creates society and race/demographics are significantly more important than culture any day.  Ask any non white in America to discuss his identity and he will state his racial identity first.


----------



## Richardo Retardo (Jan 28, 2019)

The Flawless Gazelles said:


> it's only justified towards small dog races


Those behaviors are solely due to socio-economic factors, I assure you.


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Jan 28, 2019)

Not just justified, sometimes it's downright healthy.

I watched an episode of I Survived once, and there was a cute-as-a-button white college girl who pulled into a gas station. A black kid of about 15 comes up to her with his dindu nuffin face on, and he asks her for a ride down the street. Ditzy was like "He looked so innocent, and it was raining, and I didn't want to be racist, so..." and she let him jump into her car, and off they went.

Uh boy, here it comes.

Hilarity ensued for a few hours until the girl finally intentionally plowed her car into a lamp post at high speed and made her escape. That right there is some toxic wokeness.

Me myself, I also have a certain specific racist defense mechanism. There are lots of roundabouts in my town, and there are also lots of newly-immigrated Asians, and said Asians can't figure out how to operate the roundabouts for the life of them- or the life of anybody else for that matter.

As I'm driving in the roundabouts, I make it a point to look at the eyes of the drivers coming to merge into the roundabouts. If I spot the slanty, I ease my foot up on the gas, and prepare to hit the brake in a hurry.

It's a strategy that has saved me from ruination at least three times now.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 28, 2019)

To own the libs. Also racism against white men is fine.


----------



## SelmaHendersen (Jan 28, 2019)

Malodorous Merkin said:


> Not just justified, sometimes it's downright healthy.
> 
> I watched an episode of I Survived once, and there was a cute-as-a-button white college girl who pulled into a gas station. A black kid of about 15 comes up to her with his dindu nuffin face on, and he asks her for a ride down the street. Ditzy was like "He looked so innocent, and it was raining, and I didn't want to be racist, so..." and she let him jump into her car, and off they went.



Holy Satan on a christmas cracker, I remember that episode!  He said he needed a ride to his mom's house or something and then he pulled out a gun.  I'll bet she's never given a guy darker than a paper bag a ride again!


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Jan 28, 2019)

SelmaHendersen said:


> Holy Satan on a christmas cracker, I remember that episode!  He said he needed a ride to his mom's house or something and then he pulled out a gun.  I'll bet she's never given a guy darker than a paper bag a ride again!



Some people gotta learn the hard way.


----------



## Richardo Retardo (Jan 28, 2019)

SelmaHendersen said:


> And from where do you think culture comes?  Does it just fall out of the sky?  Is it a coincidence that whites created western culture?  Biology creates society and race/demographics are significantly more important than culture any day.  Ask any non white in America to discuss his identity and he will state his racial identity first.


First off, Define "Western Culture". The wide differences between the ways a Russian, an American, a German, and an Englishman view the world would seem to go against your position.
You're not wrong about the some degree of biological essentialism needing to be present when discussing the nature of different societies and civilizations but I take umbrage with the claim that "Biology creates society" rather than it just being one of many factors.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 28, 2019)

SelmaHendersen said:


> And from where do you think culture comes?  Does it just fall out of the sky?  Is it a coincidence that whites created western culture?  Biology creates society and race/demographics are significantly more important than culture any day.  Ask any non white in America to discuss his identity and he will state his racial identity first.


How do you define race, anyways? I mean, groups of people with the same skin color often consider themselves different and are bigoted towards each other despite their similar genes.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 28, 2019)

Fangsofjeff said:


> How do you define race, anyways? I mean, groups of people with the same skin color often consider themselves different and are bigoted towards each other despite their similar genes.


----------



## MembersSchoolPizza (Jan 28, 2019)

It's a definition game. 

To the extent that even acknowledging that differences can exist between races has been defined as racism, well, yes, racism is justified. The alternative is head-in-the-sand thinking that relies on magical realism. 

But in that case, there's racism and then there's racism, y'know? And some of it's fine, but some of it very much isn't.

I have no patience with people who go off about "master race" or "the subhumans" or whatever. Most of them are not exemplars of their own glorious race. Trends are trends, and unless you're a world-famous astrophysicist or something, I promise you there's a member of any race you care to name who can out-think you, and unless you're canonized in some religion, I'll say the same thing about being more morally and/or ethically pure and upstanding than you. 

When you've got something to lose, feel free to play the numbers game. I don't pick up hitchhikers of any color, despite that fact I'm sure not more than one in fifty would shank me and take my car. But don't be a jackass and presume that anyone who has ever hitchhiked is a latent kidney-stabber.


----------



## millais (Jan 28, 2019)

Professional law enforcement have the training and experience to practice behavioral profiling, but for the average individual, probably it is safer and more reliable to fall back on racial profiling. Perhaps it is a bit impolitic, but one's physical safety should always be the first priority, and social considerations should always be secondary to that.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jan 28, 2019)

SelmaHendersen said:


> And from where do you think culture comes?  Does it just fall out of the sky?  Is it a coincidence that whites created western culture?  Biology creates society and race/demographics are significantly more important than culture any day.  Ask any non white in America to discuss his identity and he will state his racial identity first.



1. Culture is not genetic, as much as Americans who go on about how they're _totally _Irish because of 23andMe test results.  It arises from social debate, interaction with other cultures, the accumulation of individual actions, and the environment in which a culture exists.  It is true that some prosocial behaviors are biologically dictated, but acting like the only options are BIOTRUTHS or fairy-tale nonsense is a gross oversimplification of a complex issue.  Furthermore the races are not so biologically different that the drastic differences between Japanese, English, Persian, and Mali society can be explained by pointing to some difference in the brain, unless you are engaged in motivated reasoning.  In America, the fact that almost every "problem" ethnic minority is heavily mixed-race makes the argument, for example, that blacks are innately criminal even harder to support.
2. "Western Culture" is such a vague term as to be meaningless.  Please define what you mean by "Western Culture" and I could try to explain why I think certain ideas developed the way they did, but I thoroughly reject the idea that purely biological factors led to them.
3. This is likely due to the fact that society, for good or ill, tends to define ethnic minorities as ethnic minorities first and foremost, especially in certain geographical areas.


----------



## SJ 485 (Jan 28, 2019)

The Chinese people are the enemy of mankind, they must be eliminated, removed from this planet. If I had a magic button that would launch every last chinaman into the sun I would press it without a moment's hesitation and the world would be a better place by every measurable standard.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jan 28, 2019)

Ask the asians.


----------



## CWCchange (Jan 28, 2019)

When people invade a country for "a better life" to steal and destroy everything, and then blame said country on their beloved home country's turmoil and others who could hardly give a fuck about their supposed empathy, yes.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 28, 2019)

Yes when it’s directed at white people


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 28, 2019)

No


----------



## heathercho (Jan 28, 2019)

Vrakks said:


> No


Yes. @Vrakks is a nigga. See how justified that was?


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jan 28, 2019)

I don't need a reason to be racist.

I just like being one is all.


----------



## Lydia of Whiterun (Jan 28, 2019)

I don't think what you're describing is racism. I think you're speaking of prejudice and while it's often not the best mode to approach the world (especially if you're interested in experiencing more of the world), sometimes it can be highly beneficial. For example, when I lived in the United States, I did not go to white doctors.  It wasn't personal, it's simply the fact that if I'm in pain or ill I need to be taken seriously and I already had experiences where it was obvious I was not. Altering who my providers were fixed the problem.

Similarly, were I living in Atlanta, I would be extremely careful about my sex life since the HIV rate there has reached epidemic levels and seeing as how it is a predominantly black city; well...you see where this is going. 

I think it's also important to recognize when prejudice is caused by legitimate trauma. I'm not going to blame a white dude for being distrustful of black people if he got jumped or beaten up. That kind of violence *is *traumatizing. Insisting that this dude consider my feelings and comfort when it comes to who he personally associates with is the same kind of language abusers use. Yes. Seriously.

Does that mean I'm cool with him calling me a nigger when all I'm trying to do is buy some damn juice? No.  But does that mean his wariness is understandable? Yeah. I probably have the same wariness about him but for wholly different reasons. 

It's sticky, generally emotionally based, and can be downright gross but I understand. 

Cats and books are better than people anyway.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 28, 2019)

Racism is a crazy loose term now a days unlike 20+ years ago. Some how all races are the same but not or something? Back in the day it was clear cut now you have to love a race or be one or see everyone same and be one or some shit?

Just go with flow and keep it on DL on daily live, like this site, never show power level. There's nothing to be gained from saying gas the kikes in a job. Nothing. Even if you hit a 200 million dollar lotto. Don't risk it.  Don't make a hassle for you.

I'm sure some people may call me racist, some not, I just don't care that word has no meaning to me, but it has scary power. That's the problem. I would never hunt down or hurt someone from their race but I also don't think it's ok to force race mixing even socially at force. I think it comes to each person should have full rights whom they interact with, and I honestly think someone like MLK jr is as violent as it gets. I'm not for splitting people up against their will but pushing them together is just as wrong. Esp when using a 3rd party with the gun.

Every culture is amazing and should be recorded and treasured even if failed/failing. Many groups don't do writing we need to learn and record  it, I admit I'm kinda closed minded, but I kinda dig some cultures that don't leave a lasting mark. I think as tech advances if you live in the obdobodo tribe, hold a iphone up and sing your people's song, youre people will live 1000 years at least more. We are so lucky the europeans were book nerds.

tl;dr

Call me a racist I see groups differently but judge people fairly and want to save all history.


----------



## Broken Calendar (Jan 28, 2019)

A few people have made a similar point but il throw in my two cents. Risk aversion is one of the most intrinsic characteristics to any animal including humans. Think about it this way there are 4 early humans walking past a bush on 4 different days when they hear a noise coming from the bush and they act as follows

Human 1 hears a noise and runs away and lives to procreate. Turns out it was just the wind that rattled the bush.

Human 2 hears a noise and does not run away but also lives to procreate. Turns out it was just the wind that rattled the bush.

Human 3 hears a noise and runs away and lives to procreate. Turns out there was a predator in the bush and running away saved his life.

Human 4 hears a noise and does not run away and is killed by the predator in the bush he does not get to procreate.

Repeat this ad infinitum and for every human that does not run away and lives you get 2 humans that do. This same illustration can also be applied to other more modern contexts like walking down dark alleys or interactions with groups that are known to commit more crime. Does that make you a racist well it depends on who you ask. 

As for the idea of racial superiority I think its more of a Hollywood trope more than a serious opinion held by more than a handful of people. The criteria for what makes the "ideal" person that every other group would be compared against would be subjective and i don't see how you could get any type of consensus whatsoever. Some might point to IQ but then again IQ is just one metric that attempts to describe a very complex subject so I think that by itself it paints an incomplete picture.


----------



## Dysnomia (Jan 28, 2019)

Fangsofjeff said:


> How do you define race, anyways? I mean, groups of people with the same skin color often consider themselves different and are bigoted towards each other despite their similar genes.



It's common amongst different African tribes and social groups. Look what happened with the Hutu and Tutsi people. There are differences that outsiders can't always see.

But here in 'Murrica (fuck yeah) things are usually more black and white.


----------



## GreenJacket (Jan 29, 2019)

CatParty said:


> Anyone who thinks any race is better than another is dumb


Anyone who thinks this has never met an abbo.


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 29, 2019)

Doc Cassidy said:


> you were mugged by a black so now just to be on the safe side you simply avoid them whenever possible like moving to the other side of the street or refusing to hire one


That sounds more like PTSD and the person experiencing it should seek counselling


----------



## OhGoy (Jan 29, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> 1. Culture is not genetic, as much as Americans who go on about how they're _totally _Irish because of 23andMe test results.  It arises from social debate, interaction with other cultures, the accumulation of individual actions, and the environment in which a culture exists.  It is true that some prosocial behaviors are biologically dictated, but acting like the only options are BIOTRUTHS or fairy-tale nonsense is a gross oversimplification of a complex issue.  Furthermore the races are not so biologically different that the drastic differences between Japanese, English, Persian, and Mali society can be explained by pointing to some difference in the brain, unless you are engaged in motivated reasoning.  In America, the fact that almost every "problem" ethnic minority is heavily mixed-race makes the argument, for example, that blacks are innately criminal even harder to support.
> 2. "Western Culture" is such a vague term as to be meaningless.  Please define what you mean by "Western Culture" and I could try to explain why I think certain ideas developed the way they did, but I thoroughly reject the idea that purely biological factors led to them.
> 3. This is likely due to the fact that society, for good or ill, tends to define ethnic minorities as ethnic minorities first and foremost, especially in certain geographical areas.


libtard


----------



## Hide the Pain Sagman (Jan 29, 2019)

Not that racism should ever be justified, but what I think why people go to that lengths is how racism is just becoming normal in both outrage culture and communities. A lot of bubblefolk, despite their claims of wanting more diversity, have never even stepped out of their boundaries. Ya have white girls hating on guys, white guys hating on minorities, minorities hating on whites, etc. It pretty much depends on the environment you're in...


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jan 29, 2019)

OhGoy said:


> libtard


How will I ever recover?


----------



## OhGoy (Jan 29, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> How will I ever recover?


@Y2K Baby, _we got a wild one





_


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Jan 29, 2019)

I would just call it self preservation.
it would be stupid to act as if everybody was the same.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jan 29, 2019)

I understand the need to occasionally stereotype large groups, even though it should be avoided when possible, but treat individuals like individuals.


----------



## Maxliam (Jan 29, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> I understand the need to occasionally stereotype large groups, even though it should be avoided when possible, but treat individuals like individuals.


"Around blacks, never relax" is always sound advice. When a large group of them are ANYWHERE, you better be packing a gun and pay attention to them. Niggers will attack and rob you if you let your guard down. Be ready to trayvon some monkeys.



CatParty said:


> Anyone who thinks any race is better than another is dumb


Huh....let's see what blacks have contributed to the world. Spears, spinners, crappy jigaboo music from Jazz to Rap (all shit and primitive nonsense compared to Mozart or Bach), indolence, welfare checks, rap songs about welfare checks, not taking respnsibility for their kids, criminal activity, and spread of veneral diseases.

Meanwhile Whites have given us computers, space programs, vaccines, cars, guns, longer life expectancy (even for niggers), better living conditions, ample food to the point that it's not just rich people who are fat, and the list goes on and on.

It's no secret why every race hates niggers so much. They are a scourge that plagues humanity. Even the Apus in the giant Kwik-E-Mart known as India have done better and they are dark skinned subhumans as well. Even that fruit Gandhi hated niggers.



Doc Cassidy said:


> I'm not suggesting that some races are better just that some are worse. imho it makes absolute sense to be terrified of the horrific violence the blacks inflict upon the world!


Around blacks, never relax. Always keep one in the chamber and some rope in the car. Them monkeys need to know their place.

Frankly if I could kill every black "person" (lol what an oxymoron), I would.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jan 29, 2019)

That edge, bro. Did you post the 4chan screed I posted in the smart guys thread?


----------



## Maxliam (Jan 29, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> That edge, bro. Did you post the 4chan screed I posted in the smart guys thread?


It's not edgy to tell the truth, nigger lover. Niggers contributed NOTHING good to society. The less of them porch monkeys around, the better.

Now let me play you a song of my people:


----------



## drtoboggan (Jan 29, 2019)

Racism against blacks is always justified.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jan 29, 2019)

Got cocked by a BBC, huh?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 29, 2019)

Maxliam said:


> "Around blacks, never relax" is always sound advice. When a large group of them are ANYWHERE, you better be packing a gun and pay attention to them. Niggers will attack and rob you if you let your guard down. Be ready to trayvon some monkeys.
> 
> 
> Huh....let's see what blacks have contributed to the world. Spears, spinners, crappy jigaboo music from Jazz to Rap (all shit and primitive nonsense compared to Mozart or Bach), indolence, welfare checks, rap songs about welfare checks, not taking respnsibility for their kids, criminal activity, and spread of veneral diseases.
> ...




Lol calm down


----------



## Maxliam (Jan 29, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Got cocked by a BBC, huh?


Nope, black bitches all over me. They're so nasty though. Only get blown by them. Then I go do a drive by to get in touch with my black roots. There's a reason niggers like me hate other niggers.



CatParty said:


> Lol calm down


Shut the fuck up, honky. BLACK POWER!!!


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## King Mob (Jan 31, 2019)

Dunno if this is what you're getting at, but when hitch hiking, I learned pretty quick to turn down rides from any Indian or Arabic looking men. Just not worth the hassle.

In day to day life, I try to treat everyone the same until given reason otherwise, but if brushing all brown men with the same label saves my ass, literally, I'm gonna be okay with that.


----------



## AtheistWestonChandler (Mar 3, 2021)

I used to work in a shop and travellers (a kind of gypsy in the UK and Ireland) had to be watched because they steal what isn't tied down.


----------



## Vingle (Mar 5, 2021)

The question is rather, when isn't it? If someone isn't racist, I'm happy if they get raped or killed. If your beliefs is to destroy the last bit of civilised society we got left, you have to go.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Mar 5, 2021)

Vingle said:


> The question is rather, when isn't it? If someone isn't racist, I'm happy if they get raped or killed. If your beliefs is to destroy the last bit of civilised society we got left, you have to go.


I'm sorry sir, 8/pol/ is three doors down.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Mar 5, 2021)

Vingle said:


> "The question is rather, when isn't it? If someone isn't racist, I'm happy if they get raped or killed. If your beliefs is to destroy the last bit of civilised society we got left, you have to go."


----------



## Vingle (Mar 5, 2021)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I'm sorry sir, 8/pol/ is three doors down.


I'm sorry mam, never said I personally was going to do something. The blacks are good at killing themselves and covid-19 is a god-send, because it affects the blacks the most.

Try harder.


----------



## FUTUREMAN (Mar 5, 2021)

I guess not. I mean the real enemy has been class for a while. All this race stuff is just a diversion cooked up by our corporate overlords anyway.


----------



## Naoto (Mar 5, 2021)

Vingle said:


> The question is rather, when isn't it? If someone isn't racist, I'm happy if they get raped or killed. If your beliefs is to destroy the last bit of civilised society we got left, you have to go.


----------



## Vingle (Mar 5, 2021)

Naoto said:


> View attachment 1970545


A bit funny when this is everything some people can say. You can't really say anything to that, other than it's bad for them. That they have lived such a sheltered life.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 5, 2021)

Lol nigger


----------



## ComedyEnjoyer (Mar 5, 2021)

Yes, fuck white people


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Mar 5, 2021)

Don't really care about race, honestly. It's all about how you act. If you're white and act like a nigger I'm going to call you a white nigger.

Stereotypes are definitely a thing though, and racism isn't illogical. It's not about skin color, it's about pattern recognition.


----------



## Providence (Mar 5, 2021)

Pattern recognition is real, but ideally we will fight that impulse in situations where it is safe to do so. 

Allow each individual the opportunity to reveal themselves as the cunt they are.

Hardly ever takes more than a few moments.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Mar 5, 2021)

"Racism" doesn't exist.


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Mar 6, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> "Racism" doesn't exist.


Friendship is a social construct.


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 6, 2021)

I love racism


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Mar 6, 2021)

It would require a monolithic culture, which isn't impossible. I'm pretty racist against that one tribe (in Indonesia, I think?) that murders anyone who sets foot on their island. They're all basically identical, though - Same upbringing by the same people in the same place with the same beliefs. That only happens in a bottle society like that. Anywhere else, lived experiences will vary so dramatically as to make whatever insight you think race gives you less than useless.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Mar 6, 2021)

Doc Cassidy said:


> I'm not talking about hood wearing nazis or anything like that, that's a hateful type of racism. I'm talking about more of a common sense kind. For instance let's say that you were mugged by a black so now just to be on the safe side you simply avoid them whenever possible like moving to the other side of the street or refusing to hire one. That's not hatred because it's rooted in self preservation and seems perfectly justified to me.
> 
> What do you think? Is it sometimes perfectly understandable to be racist?


It pretty much always is, the Nazis didn't just wake up one morning and decide they hated jews


----------



## BeautifulCancer (Mar 6, 2021)

I fucking hate Turks.


----------



## ShitlordroltihS (Mar 28, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 29, 2021)

I think most, if not all people are prejudiced to some degree. No it’s not appropriate or right to go full KKK but I’ll think you’re lying if you’ve never looked at someone acting like a complete walking negative stereotype of their race and thought to yourself  “stupid nigger” “white trash hillbilly” “fucking kike” etc


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Mar 29, 2021)

No, it’s highly illogical.


----------



## Regenbogen (Mar 29, 2021)

Racism is always justified and if i could id become the type of film director to utilize only the best of quentin tarantinos stereotypes and shitposts from his films with 0 sympathy towards them, kind of like petey wheatstraw but worse


Say that gives me an idea



Sofonda Cox said:


> Pattern recognition is real, but ideally we will fight that impulse in situations where it is safe to do so.
> 
> Allow each individual the opportunity to reveal themselves as the cunt they are.
> 
> Hardly ever takes more than a few moments.


I hate you all equally


----------



## Coldgrip (Mar 29, 2021)

Sofonda Cox said:


> Pattern recognition is real, but ideally we will fight that impulse in situations where it is safe to do so.
> 
> Allow each individual the opportunity to reveal themselves as the cunt they are.
> 
> Hardly ever takes more than a few moments.


Sometimes though, those few moments are a person's last.


----------



## ClownBrew (Mar 29, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> No, it’s highly illogical.



Logic puzzle for you: A forest contains 378 tigers. Just one single tiger is known to be exceptionally friendly. The others are your basic angry murdery tigers.

How do the odds look for your campout in that forest this weekend? Assume you are not allowed to pack heat. Not even a crossbow.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Mar 29, 2021)

ClownBrew said:


> Logic puzzle for you: A forest contains 378 tigers. Just one single tiger is known to be exceptionally friendly. The others are your basic angry murdery tigers.
> 
> How do the odds look for your campout in that forest this weekend? Assume you are not allowed to pack heat. Not even a crossbow.


I’m genuinely baffled as to what you think this proves or how your premise has anything to do with logical thinking. Magical thinking, maybe.


----------



## Regenbogen (Mar 29, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I’m genuinely baffled as to what you think this proves or how your premise has anything to do with logical thinking. Magical thinking, maybe.


you deserve rape


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Mar 29, 2021)

Regenbogen said:


> you deserve rape


Do something about it then, if you’re so tough


----------



## Regenbogen (Mar 29, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Do something about it then, if you’re so tough


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Mar 29, 2021)

Regenbogen said:


> View attachment 2041266


----------



## ShitlordroltihS (Apr 18, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 18, 2021)

Only against Canadians.


----------



## Demon King (Apr 18, 2021)

You should always judge case by case, but if a group has common trends. It is more than enough reason to avoid them.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 21, 2021)

unironically is you're asian


----------



## Baptiste XIX RoseOfSharyn (Apr 22, 2021)

Man I don’t give a shit about race either way, everyone’s either awful or okay, I had to deal with annoying white boys & annoying black boys that shouted random memes & references, or played shitty Mumble Trap Rap on their overpriced Beats by Dre bluetooth bar in the bathroom.
I just wanted to take a piss but a bunch of retards were singing Juice WLRD in the school bathroom while vaping.


----------

